# I'm looking to buy a UDS



## pocketaces (Feb 11, 2011)

I am really thinking of buying a BGE.  The winters here in WI make smoking very tough.  I've done a lot of reading here telling me that an UDS might do well all year for a fraction of the price. 

I looked at a few threads showing you guys building UDSs.  I really don't have the knowledge or skill to build one.

Anyone have one for sale or know of one for sale?

What is a fair price?  Anything special I should look for in an UDS?  New or used is fine with me. 

Thank you everyone.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't buy one unless you can get one for under $150. Trust me its not hard to build them at all. You just need a few basic tools. If I can build one then you can to. And yes the UDS will smoke right up there with a BGE. I have used both and like them both but the UDS is a better fit for me. I have used mine from -25degrees to+100 degrees and they work like a champ. In my personal opinion save yourself the money and build (or buy for cheap) a UDS. I had to buy every single piece for my UDS and I figure I have about $125 into it and you could go cheaper but I got some more spendy grate and what not.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yea I would do as Ross told you to. All you need is a drill with a couple of hole saws and some misc. nuts and bolts and a couple of ball values and a minimum knowledge of building.


----------



## pocketaces (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't even know where to get the barrel.  Nor the coal bin.

I found a place that sells them for 145 but the shipping is 75.  I'm actually considering it.  I wish someone on here sold them.


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 12, 2011)

If I can build one anyone can..here is some barrels in Grren Bay http://greenbay.craigslist.org/grd/2159506311.html   the 20 X 20 basket on this forum will work for most smokes that is 30 dollars at this rate even if you have to buy a drill we are looking at less than a $100


----------



## pocketaces (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you so much!  I searched craigslist over and over.  I do not know how I missed that!  I'm calling him this morning.  I can't believe that I'm thinking of trying this.  This person lives 10 minutes from my family who is coming over for a visit today!  That just might be a sign...

Thank you again!


----------



## ak1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good Luck, I hope you get the barrels.

As everyone else said, it's quite easy to build a UDS.


----------



## deannc (Feb 12, 2011)

To echo the others, you can build it with minimal tools.  An adjustable wrench and a drill is about it.  You may have to spend $10 for a hole saw bit to go with the drill.  I built mine and the coal basket with zero welding.  When you're finished with it, you'll definitely ask yourself what you were waiting on! lol  Go for it!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 12, 2011)

DeanNC said:


> To echo the others, you can build it with minimal tools.  An adjustable wrench and a drill is about it.  You may have to spend $10 for a hole saw bit to go with the drill.  I built mine and the coal basket with zero welding.  When you're finished with it, you'll definitely ask yourself what you were waiting on! lol  Go for it!


I agree. I can't believe I waited to build one. And I also didn't do any welding. I just used wire to wrap my expandable metal around the grate for my charcoal basket.


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 12, 2011)

Finding a drum is the hardest part til you start asking around, don't be afraid to burn one out to make it santitary. Building one is so easy.


----------



## pocketaces (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok, this is a new one.  I know someone in this group could help.  The barrels that ECTO1 found for me were used for cow udder soap.  Do you guys think I could use those?

Thank you all in advance for what I'm sure will be 1000 questions.  I promise to pay you all back with Qview or better yet bbq if you're from around here.

Scott


----------



## callahan4life (Feb 12, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> If I can build one anyone can..here is some barrels in Grren Bay http://greenbay.craigslist.org/grd/2159506311.html   the 20 X 20 basket on this forum will work for most smokes that is 30 dollars at this rate even if you have to buy a drill we are looking at less than a $100


Doesn't the barrel need to have a removable top?


----------



## pocketaces (Feb 12, 2011)

callahan4life said:


> ECTO1 said:
> 
> 
> > If I can build one anyone can..here is some barrels in Grren Bay http://greenbay.craigslist.org/grd/2159506311.html   the 20 X 20 basket on this forum will work for most smokes that is 30 dollars at this rate even if you have to buy a drill we are looking at less than a $100
> ...


That was my next question.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 12, 2011)

You'll have to cut the top off with a jigsaw or sawzall. Most likely, the inside will be unlined, so a good wash or two, or three with dish soap should do the trick. Basically fill the drum with water, dump a bottle of dish washing soap in it, let it sit for a bit, then scrub the sides & the bottom. Dump it out, give the barrel a good rinse, and then repeat. After that just take a bucket full of soapy dishwater and give the inside of tha barrel a good scrub, and then rinse well again. After that dry it and spray the whole inside with PAM or coat it with some vegetable oil. Give it a good smoke to season and you should be good to go.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds pretty easy,will the WSM grates fit in one?


----------



## ak1 (Feb 12, 2011)

They will if it's a 22.5"


----------

